# Should there be red balls/(bollards) in front of the doors too?



## Targetking (May 4, 2022)

??


----------



## commiecorvus (May 5, 2022)

I think everyone should have big red balls.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 5, 2022)

Targetking said:


> ??


Yes. It's a security barrier


----------



## Targetking (May 5, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Yes. It's a security barrier


ours has them b9ut not iin front of the doors.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 5, 2022)

Targetking said:


> ours has them b9ut not iin front of the doors.


They can not block the center of the doors.


----------



## buliSBI (May 5, 2022)

Depends on store build and front design.

An older store I used to work at has them off to the sides.  As the front entrance transitions onto a short sidewalk going into the parking lot lane.


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2022)

Ours has 'em in front of the doors.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 5, 2022)

So does ours. Not right in front of them, but out closer to the driving lane that runs across the front of the store, maybe 30' from the doors. 3 or so per side.


----------



## Targetking (May 15, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They can not block the center of the doors.


???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 15, 2022)

Targetking said:


> ???


The giant red balls outside Target was implemented for safety precautions.

The iconic two-ton ball serves to block cars from crashing into the stores, and potentially harming customers and workers.


----------



## Targetking (May 19, 2022)

except ours don;t.\


----------

